# Sitting



## iPlayJenga (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello all,

I’m new to this forum and I’m concerned because my budgies have both been sitting on the bottom of the cage. I’ve seen it twice now the first time they hopped up onto a perch. This time they did not. They are very new. I got them for Christmas.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Are the budgies playing on the cage bottom or just sitting there fluffed up and lethargic?

Have they been eating, drinking, pooping and playing normally?

Did you have them examined by an Avian Vet when you got them?

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## iPlayJenga (Feb 5, 2018)

They eat and drink normally and play and chirp and such. They weren’t puffed or lethargic.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Keep an eye on them for a day or so.
If they are behaving normally the majority of the time, then they simply like sitting on the cage bottom.

However, if there are additional symptoms of illness, then you should take them to an Avian Vet for the proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice by FaeryBee and I agree with her completely :thumbsup: 

Meanwhile, be sure to acquaint yourself with the forums by looking through the links provided above, which include most of the many articles and stickies that we have here! If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We'd love to meet your budgies when you get a chance! 

Cheers! :wave:


----------

